# تقرير مفصل عن ال cnc



## المهندس007 (28 فبراير 2008)

اشلونكم شباب
اخوكم بورطة ومحتاج مساعدتكم
مطلوب مني تقرير مفصل عن ماكنة ال cnc والي اداة القطع بيها الليزر
اتمنى تساعدوني
يعني كتاب بالعربي بي شرح عن الماكنة 
لان رئيسة قسمي مراح ترحمني اذا قلتلها ما لقيت شي
واقدر كلمن يجاوبني
والله قصر بالجنة ياربي


----------



## يحى المصرى (9 مارس 2008)

اشلونكم شباب
اخوكم بورطة ومحتاج مساعدتكم
مطلوب مني تقرير مفصل عن ماكنة ال cnc والي اداة القطع بيها الليزر
اتمنى تساعدوني
يعني كتاب بالعربي بي شرح عن الماكنة 
لان رئيسة قسمي مراح ترحمني اذا قلتلها ما لقيت شي
واقدر كلمن يجاوبني
والله قصر بالجنة ياربي


----------



## hedaar (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوان الرجاء مطلوب مني تقرير عن مكائن السي ان سي ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## hedaar (17 يناير 2009)

*hedaar_1984************

السلام عليكم اخوان الرجاء مطلوب مني تقرير عن مكائن السي ان سي ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

احلى 
ميه 
ميه


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

والله 
قشطة عليك ياباشا


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

معقولة الحلاوة دى كلها


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

وحياة النبى اتوصى بينا شوية


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

اخوكم بورطة ومحتاج مساعدتكم
مطلوب مني تقرير مفصل عن ماكنة ال cnc 
اتمنى تساعدوني
يعني كتاب بالعربي بي شرح عن الماكنة


----------



## elomdah (26 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم اخوان الرجاء مطلوب مني تقرير عن مكائن السي ان سي ارجوكم ساعدوني*​


----------



## kwspace (26 يونيو 2009)

اخوي راجع هالموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23792.html


----------



## نور المعرفة (11 يوليو 2009)

*كتب مفيدة حول cnc*

السلام عليكم

إليك هذين الكتابين حول CNC الصادرين عن دار شعاع للنشر والعلوم:

الكتاب الأول: أمثلة تطبيقية على برمجة المخارط والفارزات المبرمجة CNC

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=579

الكتاب الثاني: دليل برمجة آلات التشغيل CNC 

http://www.raypub.com/catalog/book_info.php?cPath=&products_id=394

أتمنى لك الفائدة​


----------



## ميدوروكسي (18 أغسطس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:


----------



## m_mana9 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## haitham224 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر خاص جدااااا على ها الموضوع الرائع ربى يوفقك ويجعلة بمزان حسناتك


----------



## adoora (8 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## h mostafa (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

